# For the computer whizzez out there!



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys!

I need suggestions as to which laptop is the best out there with a budget of $1000-$1500. I'll be using it mainly for uni, movies, internet browsing and so on. I tried going on to a computer forum and they were too much and I couldn't understand what they were talking about! I'm completely clueless when it comes to computer lingo, so just a couple of brand suggestions would be good!

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Khagan (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you need dedicated graphics card? What size screen are you after?


----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

Haha go to a computer store or even JB Hi-Fi or something and just look around. If it's just for basic stuff they will be able to tell you what you should get. For that price you should be able to get something pretty decent these days


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

Khagan said:


> Do you need dedicated graphics card? What size screen are you after?


 
Hey Khagan, honestly mate I have no idea what dedicated graphics card even is and what it does. The size screen doesn't really matter either mate. I just want a fairly fast laptop and something that's relatively easy to upload and edit videos and pictures with.

Cheers,
Nick



saximus said:


> Haha go to a computer store or even JB Hi-Fi or something and just look around. If it's just for basic stuff they will be able to tell you what you should get. For that price you should be able to get something pretty decent these days


 
Hey Saximus, haha I've tried doing that mate but failed miserably. I asked them, they tell a bunch of tech stuff I don't even know and apparently I bought a desktop that's not even out yet anywhere else and haven't been trialed yet or something. I'd rather put my trust in you guys and hopefully come up with something good. haha.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 3, 2011)

Snakelove said:


> Hey Khagan, honestly mate I have no idea what dedicated graphics card even is and what it does. The size screen doesn't really matter either mate. I just want a fairly fast laptop and something that's relatively easy to upload and edit videos and pictures with.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nick



Dedicated graphics card runs off it's own memory, rather than an onboard sharing memory with the computer. So dedicated is better if you want to do things demanding of graphics such as games.

I'll pm you a site to check out. Also don't touch any of the ones on ebay stores, they look cheap, but they are all dodgy imported refurbs that are faulty.


----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

lol ok well any of the big brands should be fine. I personally like Asus but it's up to you. Since you are "clueless" by your own admission we might not be able to give you much in the way of technical info. 
Dedicated graphics card is a video card. They are most important if you plan on playing games but it would probably be handy if you want to do a lot of movie editing


----------



## Clarke.93 (Mar 3, 2011)

Go HP Pavillion, never had a problem with it and ive done everything youve wanted.
mine cost me about$1100.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 3, 2011)

Get a mac; maybe a macbook. Very reliable, comes with a lot of preinstalled software and you don't have to worry too much about all that virus stuff,...plug in all types of peripherals and they just work!

Sure they are more expensive than a pc at first glance, but if you add up what you are really getting they are more than comparable.

If you really want to run windows stuff, you can do that as well, but why would you!


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

Khagan said:


> Dedicated graphics card runs off it's own memory, rather than an onboard sharing memory with the computer. So dedicated is better if you want to do things demanding of graphics such as games.
> 
> I'll pm you a site to check out. Also don't touch any of the ones on ebay stores, they look cheap, but they are all dodgy imported refurbs that are faulty.


 
Oh thanks mate. Well I'm not really much of a gamer really so maybe that dedicated graphics card is not a must. Maybe something that lets me watch movies with a pretty good quality? Geez, I'm asking for too much here aren't I? haha. Thanks mate.


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 3, 2011)

For that price mate you will be able to get a laptop that will do all of the above mentioned requirements and more...

Toshiba A660 - Intel Core i5 2.66GHz, 6GB Ram, 640GB HDD, 1GB Nvidia GeForce GT 330M Graphics, Windows 7 Premium, 15.6" Inch Screen *Price: $1399.00*

So in basic terms, it's quick, has a lot of storage space, and good graphics card for movies/games.

Also has 3x USB Ports, HDMI Port, DVD Player/Burner & Webcam


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> lol ok well any of the big brands should be fine. I personally like Asus but it's up to you. Since you are "clueless" by your own admission we might not be able to give you much in the way of technical info.
> Dedicated graphics card is a video card. They are most important if you plan on playing games but it would probably be handy if you want to do a lot of movie editing


 
Haha, I was kind of hoping you'd give me a couple of laptops that I could look at and I'll compare between them. It's hard not being able to understand all this techy stuff, it's annoying. I don't even know if I'm being lied to by the salesman or not sometimes. Okay, I'll take a look at Asus and see what's going on there. Thanks mate!



Clarke.93 said:


> Go HP Pavillion, never had a problem with it and ive done everything youve wanted.
> mine cost me about$1100.



I'll take a look at that as well, thanks mate.



saratoga said:


> Get a mac; maybe a macbook. Very reliable, comes with a lot of preinstalled software and you don't have to worry too much about all that virus stuff,...plug in all types of peripherals and they just work!
> 
> Sure they are more expensive than a pc at first glance, but if you add up what you are really getting they are more than comparable.
> 
> If you really want to run windows stuff, you can do that as well, but why would you!


 
Hey mate, I'm not so much of a macbook fan. I'm just not used to it and tried it a couple of times and it was way too confusing. I think I'll stick with windows mate. Thanks tho!



SamNabz said:


> For that price mate you will be able to get a laptop that will do all of the above mentioned requirements and more...
> 
> Toshiba A660 - Intel Core i5 2.66GHz, 6GB Ram, 640GB HDD, 1GB Nvidia GeForce GT 330M Graphics, Windows 7 Premium, 15.6" Inch Screen *Price: $1399.00*
> 
> ...


 
Oh that one looks good! I've heard that Toshiba is pretty reliable too yeah? I'll take a look today at Harvey Normans and see if they have that there. Where do you think I should buy a laptop? I need something that lets me do lay-buy as well, coz Harvey Norman does that. Thanks mate


----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

Any of the commercial places should be fine to go to. However I'd suggest JB as you can generally convince them to reduce the prices a little if you get a package deal. Not sure if you can do that at places like Harvey Norman


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Any of the commercial places should be fine to go to. However I'd suggest JB as you can generally convince them to reduce the prices a little if you get a package deal. Not sure if you can do that at places like Harvey Norman


 
Would they let me do a lay-buy payment system?


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 3, 2011)

I wouldn't go to Harvey Norman, either The Good Guys or JB Hi-Fi as saximus suggested, as they are more negotiable.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> I wouldn't go to Harvey Norman, either The Good Guys or JB Hi-Fi as saximus suggested, as they are more negotiable.
> 
> Good luck mate.


 
Oh alright, thanks mate! I'll be sure to check them out today.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 3, 2011)

Laptops are easy to figure out - because they're all (mostly) pre-built.

But why pay shop prices when the internet provides ample opportunities.

I've been using this site for years now - highly reliable, and very trustworthy. 

Notebooks / Laptops

Try that...

Or just Online Computer Store - Computer Deals - Discount Computers

That link takes you to mwave


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

So what do I look for nowadays if I want a pretty speedy laptop?


----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

Slimy is probably right, your best option is to get something over the net. You need to be confident that you know what you want though because there is no shop assistant to help you out. Anything in that price range will be fast enough for your needs but look at processor speed and RAM for comparisons between models


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah alright I'll keep an eye out for those two. haha I feel useless around computer specs. I just know how to use them!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 3, 2011)

Buy Cheap MSI CR720 Classic Series Notebook, Intel Core i5-430M Proces

Movies - if you want full HD you may be paying a bit more (ie for Blu Ray etc). This one is pretty close. But you may want to look for a full HD if you're going to put a Blu Ray player in... This one linked above is still better than most!

The processor you need will vary - but for movies, net etc, this one is fine... i5's are pretty good on the whole (I've used this Dell I am on now, for movies, internet and school (teaching) for 3 years - and it is perfect with an i5 chip).

You don't need to go all out (like I did with my Alienware lappy that I keep at home) - as you'll be running things like Word etc - which will run off something above perfectly - and you'd even be able to play games too!


----------



## Khagan (Mar 3, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Buy Cheap MSI CR720 Classic Series Notebook, Intel Core i5-430M Proces


 
That runs an onboard GPU. For roughly the same price you could get this Logical Blue One - Clevo Horize B5130 Notebook , though it's a 15 inch and not 17 inch but it's an i7 and dedicated 1gb GPU with same RAM and HD space. Plus you can customise for more RAM, HD space, Bluray etc while ordering. The GPU isn't top of the line, but a mile better than any onboard, and will do well for casual gaming.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 3, 2011)

Whatever you do don't go to JB Hifi or Harvey Norman. They have 100% mark up on just about everything. They'll also try to sell you complete rubbish that looks pretty but defunct. Like a Mac book.

Computer Alliance - I got my university laptop from them.
Umart - offers great advice, and a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 3, 2011)

Khagan said:


> That runs an onboard GPU. For roughly the same price you could get this Logical Blue One - Clevo Horize B5130 Notebook , though it's a 15 inch and not 17 inch but it's an i7 and dedicated 1gb GPU with same RAM and HD space. Plus you can customise for more RAM, HD space, Bluray etc while ordering. The GPU isn't top of the line, but a mile better than any onboard, and will do well for casual gaming.



That's all true - but wouldn't you recommend an onboard with less customisable hardware so that it becomes 'easier' for a low level user that also suggests the price is 'what you get'?

I suggested it because of that - if you start customising you start getting into the thousands of dollars like the Alienware... 

Sometimes it's just better to get what you're given.


----------



## Virides (Mar 3, 2011)

Also just be aware that the larger the screen, the more difficult it is to carry around and the less battery time you have.

If uni is more important than the movies, go for a smaller screen.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 3, 2011)

slim6y said:


> That's all true - but wouldn't you recommend an onboard with less customisable hardware so that it becomes 'easier' for a low level user that also suggests the price is 'what you get'?
> 
> I suggested it because of that - if you start customising you start getting into the thousands of dollars like the Alienware...
> 
> Sometimes it's just better to get what you're given.



I wouldn't suggest an onboard when you can get a dedicated for same price. You don't have to customise anything on it, the dedicated GPU, i7, 4gb ram, 500gb HD is stock standard. Having a different graphics card doesn't require and different level of user, as he doesn't have to do anything different.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds fair enough Khagan  Go with their idea.

Make sure you buy a larger battery (ie 6 cell or larger if possible) especially if you're using a 17in... I have a 17in and it chews through the battery - but my Dell Latitude which i use at school has a 15in screen, but only a 4 cell battery and lasts about as long as the Alien when unplugged!!!


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, so let me get this straight. i7 is better then i5, don't buy in harvey norman jb-hifi or good guys, buy online, look for big RAM and big ghz speed thing, buy a big battery. Well any brands that I should stay away from? Or is it just personal preference? The laptop that Khagan posted a link off looks pretty good but I've never heard of that brand before. Is it reliable? Thanks so much for helping guys!


----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

Haha bet you didn't think you'd get such in depth responses. i7 is still unnecessarily overpriced in my opinion. You should be fine with i5 for what you want but yes bigger GHz and big RAM mean faster . Brands aren't that big an issue any more for the actual computers since they all have basically the same components. You can always go into those stores and look and ask questions to find out what you want then get the same thing online.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha bet you didn't think you'd get such in depth responses. i7 is still unnecessarily overpriced in my opinion. You should be fine with i5 for what you want but yes bigger GHz and big RAM mean faster . Brands aren't that big an issue any more for the actual computers since they all have basically the same components. You can always go into those stores and look and ask questions to find out what you want then get the same thing online.


 
Yeah mate, never thought it was going to be this complicated mate. Haha. Exactly what I'm going to do. Check out the product and buy it online. Awesome idea!


----------



## LiasisKing (Mar 3, 2011)

i would say that dell are by far the best. Alienware if you have the cash. 
on their website you can buy just a stock standard laptop, or that same laptop with upgraded whatever you want... 
cheap as chips, lots of stuff included, free shipping, for $1500 with them you can get a very nice, fast, easy to use piece of gear !


----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

I just remembered this site: IJK Online Store IT / Computers

I bought all the components to build my most recent desktop from there. The prices are pretty good and they've got a pretty big range of laptops as well


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

Geeeeez! It's such a hard choice to think about! Really have to give this a lot of thought! haha laptop overload!


----------



## Joe-blake (Mar 3, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> I wouldn't go to Harvey Norman, either The Good Guys or JB Hi-Fi as saximus suggested, as they are more negotiable.
> 
> Good luck mate.


 
amen!!!! i bought a hp pavilion elite with all the bells and whistles, $2300 "yeah mate this is the one to buy can't get much better than this" turns out it was a piece of crap and all i could get out of them was half price on a power board... Thats my story only, and others may be different... point is if you ask for advice at a retail store, chances are that if you have no knowledge of what you are buying they are gunna try to sell you the one that will benefit number 1.... 

Toshiba's are good, haven't heard a bad thing against them!

good luck


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 3, 2011)

Get a Mac book pro, pretty simple. They are really good, fast and good graphics. 

Get one

Ben


----------



## Khagan (Mar 3, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Get a Mac book pro, pretty simple. They are really good, fast and good graphics.
> 
> Get one
> 
> Ben



Did you factor in his price range..? You can get the same specs in a pc for half the price you'd pay for it in a mac lol.


----------



## saximus (Mar 3, 2011)

Khagan said:


> Did you factor in his price range..? You can get the same specs in a pc for half the price you'd pay for it in a mac lol.


 And you get the added bonus that it isn't a Mac...


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 3, 2011)

That is true, I can't use a Mac. I don't think I want to learn how to either, I'm just not that interested in Macbooks. I was looking around in Harvey Norman and found Toshiba Satellite L650. What do you guys think? I was impressed with the 'i5' and speed and RAM and the 640gb hard drive. Anything similar to that one? It was 4GB and there's a bonus 4GB again so all up it's 8GB, 512 graphics card?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Joe-blake (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats the way i'd go mate, my brother has a Toshiba and it's a beautiful machine


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 4, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> For that price mate you will be able to get a laptop that will do all of the above mentioned requirements and more...
> 
> Toshiba A660 - Intel Core i5 2.66GHz, 6GB Ram, 640GB HDD, 1GB Nvidia GeForce GT 330M Graphics, Windows 7 Premium, 15.6" Inch Screen *Price: $1399.00*
> 
> ...



add 1 vote for this, i swear by toshiba laptops, have always had them, 

i bought an acer for my parents.... never again, never...
hinges broke,


----------



## slim6y (Mar 4, 2011)

I do have one Toshiba horror story - but I won't put in the mix - because it's partly my GFs fault... Which now makes it a Harvey Norman's horror story... But unfortunately my GF didn't act on it and now her Toshiba is dead an out of warranty. Not even useful as a paper weight!

I own two Dells - one is an Alienware admittedly (and over priced, but I got a very good teacher deal and salary sacrifice - so it was very very cheap in the end) and both are absolutely awesome... The Latitude literally works 7 - 7 every single day of the teaching year.... gets moved class to class... Goes wireless and wired... Movies and powerpoint... Word and photoshop... all run perfectly off the i5 and 4GB of ram....

If I was to buy again, I'd go 17in screen, 9 cell battery, and make sure my keyboard has a numeric keypad on the right!


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 4, 2011)

slim6y said:


> I own two Dells - one is an Alienware admittedly (and over priced, but I got a very good teacher deal and salary sacrifice - so it was very very cheap in the end) and both are absolutely awesome... The Latitude literally works 7 - 7 every single day of the teaching year.... gets moved class to class... Goes wireless and wired... Movies and powerpoint... Word and photoshop... all run perfectly off the i5 and 4GB of ram....


 
Dell computers always make me cringe. My first desktop was a Dell... within three months, the power supply blew, within a year the motherboard blew (and it literally blew up.) The only thing left of its original self now is the case 

Alienware I don't mind... but the laptops are useless for university. They weight about as much as a desktop. I've never had a problem with Toshiba's and Asus *knock on wood* and ended up buying a little netbook from Asus so I can't play WoW in lectures...


----------



## slim6y (Mar 4, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Dell computers always make me cringe. My first desktop was a Dell... within three months, the power supply blew, within a year the motherboard blew (and it literally blew up.) The only thing left of its original self now is the case
> 
> Alienware I don't mind... but the laptops are useless for university. They weight about as much as a desktop. I've never had a problem with Toshiba's and Asus *knock on wood* and ended up buying a little netbook from Asus so I can't play WoW in lectures...


 
You know - you're absolutely 100% spot on there... Alienwares are too heavy - way too heavy for uni! I originally anticipated I'd use it at school - but it's too heavy for that to!

But as for the Dell blowing up - I have no personal experience of that - in fact, I've had nothing but good help from the Dell helpdesk when needed (all minor stuff). But... on the same, I have heard horror stories too... But no worse than I have heard from other major brands.


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 4, 2011)

hey i would look around for Acer's they are nice computers.. dont waste your time on a mac .. dells are nice but their support is ****..


----------



## slim6y (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry to drag up a 10 day old thread... But this thread got me thinking...

Apple....??? Why would you???

Can someone please answer this for me (it seems to be a riddle).

If I bought the same computer Khagan recommended for $999 (which has an i7 and a reasonable graphics card - and from what he said it's awesome for the price). But then I add an extra $300 to get an i3 chip set and many pre-determined features that can't be upgraded... Plus a much smaller screen.

So why would anyone still choose Apple now they use the same chip sets???? I'm so confused


----------



## saximus (Mar 13, 2011)

The Apple Crew will probably lynch me for this but Apples have always been for the "cool" people who want to give Windows the finger. It's not about performance it's about being trendy and different. Yes they are less prone to viruses but get a free anti-virus and don't be stupid about your web browsing and you get the same result with a PC. 
In saying that though, from speaking to friends who own them, they are supposedly very intuitive and easy to work with for art/music/video creation. So if that is your requirement then yeah they are better. For the regular person though I agree Slimy it's an unnecessary waste of money got inferior specs.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 13, 2011)

My partner works for a large university where they used to run half macs and half pcs. A couple of years ago they switched over to all macs since macs can now boot up in windows. Far less maintainence issues now than before....and that's according to the IT guys!

More expensive......initially yes...but if you add in all the exras and time wasted trying to connect things to a pc, then the diffference is negligable.

Unless you're a serious gamer, I believe macs are a much better choice.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 13, 2011)

Statistics wise, the two best brands are:

-Apple
-Samsung

But I hate macs so go with the samsung if you want a stock made computer.
I would rather build my own


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 13, 2011)

In my opinion it makes little difference which brand you choose from at the price range you are considering. All brands offer similar products with minor differences in specs. The major differences between each brand are the monitors, each brand sources there own and some are better then others and, laptop ergonomics, some are **** house and some are just weird, you should really try before you buy. I agree that having a keypad is great but only if you use it regularly otherwise its not worth the premium for the increase in specs that are associated with it. 

The things you need to consider when buying a laptop should be (but aren't limited too):
-monitor size (the bigger the heavier)
-processing power vs battery life (no point being able to run the world if it only lasts 10mins)
-graphics (some have cards others don't, depends what you need)
-hard drive capacity (do you need heaps, sata drives, or a little, SSD drives)
-available ports (can be affected by the motherboard you choose but the more USB and display out puts the better)
-upgradability, I would always up the ram and battery pack and maybe the HDD if you need it but bigger HDD's in laptops are generally slower

I would have no problems (yes I have or do own something from all brands) buying any HP, Dell, Toshiba, Lenovo, MSI, Acer or Alienware (weight.....) and all come with risks in terms of hardware quality. What needs to be remembered is generally a hardware fault is not associated with the brands but more the hardware makers. Most don't make the motherboards that go into the machines so you can't fault them if you get a lemon every now and then.

While I will never convince the fan boys I personally don't like apple anything. They are overpriced, under spec'd, and nothing I use will run on it. OOO and I don't generally do what a man wearing a black shirt and jeans tells me too..................  (jokes guys)



(or is it)

Keep in mind this is purely MY OPINION and may be wrong in others eyes.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 13, 2011)

So it's a no brainer really...

If you're running windows get a PC based lappy or desktop. If you're running Mac OS then get a Mac...

But tell me (oh god... slim is asking another question) - if Macs can run Windows, then can Windows based PCs run Mac OS??? Then it becomes a double no brainer!!!


----------



## D3pro (Mar 13, 2011)

Samsung builds it's own componments and so their laptops are almost fully home brewed which also makes them cheaper and better value.
Compared to toshiba, sony, hp etc... who don't.

Samsung doesn't break down as much as the other brands do. Nether do macs.

slim you can make hybrids with ether systems. I have a PC that has both Mac and windows.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey guys..so I've got another question to ask. My brother has a spare Toshiba P-100 but it's faulty and restarts all the time. Would it be better to fix that and use it or buy a laptop that's under $1000? I've had some time to think about it and anything over $1000 is over kill because I've already got a good enough desktop and only use the laptop for uni work and watch a couple of movies in my break time between classes. What do you think guys? Thanks for all the inputs so far!


----------



## saximus (Mar 13, 2011)

It depends how easy it is to fix. If it just needs a reformat and reinstall of windows then it's definitely worth it (it's basically free) but if it's something more serious it may be expensive to fix


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 13, 2011)

saximus said:


> It depends how easy it is to fix. If it just needs a reformat and reinstall of windows then it's definitely worth it (it's basically free) but if it's something more serious it may be expensive to fix


 
Yeah I guess..but it's also very heavy! I'm leaning towards buying a new laptop I think. This thing is just like a brick!


----------



## saximus (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha yeah lugging around a heavy laptop at uni sucks balls. Have you thought about a netbook? If it's only for that stuff they are great


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't heard of a netbook before. Recommend me a brand? or a model?


----------



## lone_soldier (Mar 13, 2011)

Netbooks are the same as laptops.. they are just smaller.. so brands are still the same really.. just specs will determine what you want.. I would have to agree $1000+ is overkill so anything you like under that should go well!! and totally agree with saximus relating to the p100


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 13, 2011)

unnamed_soldier said:


> Netbooks are the same as laptops.. they are just smaller.. so brands are still the same really.. just specs will determine what you want.. I would have to agree $1000+ is overkill so anything you like under that should go well!! and totally agree with saximus relating to the p100


 
Yeah mate it's just not worth the effort of bringing a brick around with you all day and night. I think I'll go with a net book then since all I'm using it for are assignments and movies.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Mar 14, 2011)

Wait untill the new intel chips are released which is like 2-3 weeks away i believe. Means you can get a faster processor for the same amount $$ or you should be able to get a current model for 5% off or so.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 16, 2011)

Not sure why you'd fork out ridiculous amounts for Macs, seeing as though they're largely the same architecture as x86 / IA32 machines. Only bother if you've got too much money to spend and you're a hipster, IMO.

Also, as a general rule of thumb, possibly consider going for business models. The chassis is (usually) better.

Sorry I can't give more specific hints. My last machine I bought in 2008. Although I can offer better advice beyond typical consumer / purchasing type questions.


----------



## Recharge (Mar 16, 2011)

DON'T go to ANY of the main stream suppliers, they'll rip you blind.

your two viable options are either Umart Computer Notebook&PC Parts - Umart online� Your one stop Computer Shop for computer parts,notebook and new system or Computer Alliance Pty Ltd (more expensive, but better service) these both have a decent range and will save you hundreds over hardly normal, jb or any one else.

also be aware of notebooks, which pretty much all come with windows starter edition, which is SO cut down that you can't even change the background without 3rd party software, it has serious limitation and can ONLY run three applications at once. (hard lesson learned there)

another note to take, that your laptop of choice has an access panel to the fan that can be removed so you can clean dust from it (it happens often enough to be needful, and ridiculously hard to clean if it doesn't have one)

all computers come pre-installed with a LOAD of crap software and bad antivirus such as norton much of which needs removing (including a timed version of office that shuts down after a month, so if you need that, be sure to purchase a full student copy if you're a student to save yourself the hassle)
they also don't come with a windows cd and need a recovery disk made asap if anything goes wrong.

also buy 2 USB sticks of decent size to make two back ups of IMPORTANT data and KEEP stuff backed up every few days, you have no idea of how many people lose EVERYTHING either due to virus or hardware failure.
ignore at your own risk.

WHEN you get it, look me up, i'm in oxley and I can streamline the crap out of it VERY cheaply


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 16, 2011)

Every couple of years I go to Umart and buy the pieces for a new computer. I end up with a high-end computer for a good price.
As for backup (WARNING: Geek Speak) I have a portable 2TB HDD on which I run a ubuntu vm that runs a CVS system. The CVS system works by keeping versions of your files. The trouble with just overwriting files is that you can copy the damage as well.


----------

